# AAM Updates Notifier



## tdemarco (Mar 13, 2012)

I see in my Activity Monitor that something called AAM Updates Notifier is running.  I believe it has to do with my recent install of Adobe Photoshop CS5.1.  But since Photoshop is not running, nor is any other Adobe product, I find it threatening that there is an Adobe process running in my computer.  
  At first I thought it might have gotten started by inclusion in my login items as part of the install, but it's not there.  So my question is: how did this process get started? Yes, I can remove it from my hard disc, I guess, but I'm still disturbed by the idea that there is a mechanism for any install process to place an invisible permanent process in my machine whether or not I am running the program it installs.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 13, 2012)

http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/850/cpsid_85016.html


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 13, 2012)

The AAM Updates Notifier is installed by your Adobe software.
I'm guessing that it notifies you when Adobe makes updates available for your software - it may have other purposes as well, which seems possible - but the name is Updates Notifier...
Are you really surprised that you might install software, and that installation installs new services that might be available all the time?
You can try disabling it. Here's a web page that should help with that:
http://superuser.com/questions/336353/how-can-i-stop-aam-update-notifier-from-automatically-starting.
If your Photoshop software complains because that notifier is not running, then you should leave it as is.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 13, 2012)

Yep, that's exactly what it is -- when updates are available for Adobe Creative Suite products, a small Adobe logo will appear in your menubar on the right-hand side (next to the clock, wireless, Time Machine, etc. widgets) that provides one-click access to the Adobe Updater program to update these programs.

There is nothing surreptitious or malicious about this process, and it consumes a negligible amount of RAM and CPU cycles.  I'd leave it be, as it provides a good service (letting you know when security or stability updates are available), and it doesn't do anything nefarious like phoning home or transmitting any kind of personal information.


----------



## Felipe Gallego (Nov 4, 2012)

AAM is using 70 percent of my quad core CPU... NOT ACCEPTABLE... %#*&% YOU ADOBE.


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 4, 2012)

No need to get your panties in a snit. 
If you don't like it - then turn that service off. Review the links in either post #2 or #3.

Another choice is simple: Remove all your Adobe software. Sounds like you're ready for that.


----------

